# hi all



## musclepanik (Mar 16, 2012)

hi everyone 
iam bodybuilding for more than 5 years and iam here to share !!!
iam 6foot 203 lbs around 7 %bf

you can look at my bodytransformation here :

body transformation chubby to biggy 4 years - YouTube

look at my channel i have more video ! look at my new 1 to exploding bunny xd thumbs up and subscribe to me i will add many more video thanks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*musclepanik* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

hola


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

hola


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 17, 2012)

welcome


----------



## musclepanik (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks all !! 

where can i share my video thing ,,,, i dont see anything to post video !!


----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 17, 2012)

amazing transformation man and welcome to the board.  I think you could teach me a thing or two about gettin' some calves- yours are sick!


----------



## musclepanik (Mar 18, 2012)

hi guys i just feel realy welcome thanks!!! sure if you any question that would be a pleasure for me !!

but you must note than iam french canadian so maybe my writting can sometime being wrong !!

you can subs to me on YT i will add my own bodybuildind video !!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

